
Let me try to explain CSS in JavaScript to you - tomduncalf
http://giuseppegurgone.com/css-in-js-explained
======
tomduncalf
Personally, as a developer who’s main strength is JS but who is okay at CSS
(but doesn’t love it!), I can’t imagine working without CSS-in-JS these days.
The main selling points for me are keeping styles local to a component (I was
using BEM before using CSS-in-JS so this was an easy sell to me - the reality
of the cascading part of CSS is it is hard to manage on a team or if you
aren’t a CSS expert, so in some ways I see this as damage limitation by
introducing boundaries, and making things easier to reason about) and the
ability to use JavaScript rather than a bespoke template language to express
logic in CSS.

I’m currently using the Styled Components pattern (with emotion and React) and
I quite like it... feels quite elegant in practice and makes the code nice and
maintainable. Interested to get others opinions anyway!

